
Linux kernel swear counts per version - jacquesm
http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/
======
ajross
ZOMG Gnuplot! Thank heavens I'm not the only one still using it. Seems like
everyone is using spreadsheets for this now and just can't handle it when I
send them ugly-but-scripted graph output.

~~~
buugs
My physics teacher used gnuplot, and he taught us how to use it then required
it for plotting homework solutions it really doesn't look so bad and in many
situations I think it looks so much better than excel generated graphs.

------
jrockway
I wonder what happened around 2.4.35.2 and 2.5.39; "shit", "crap", and
"penguin" all decreased dramatically, but "fuck" increased.

~~~
scott_s
I noticed that and wanted to make a joke that they probably removed a
subsystem, and it took about five "fucks" worth of effort to do so.

But upon further reflection, I think that's probably the first occurrence of
2.5.x. That was an experimental version, and probably had lots of old
subsystems removed, and a few smaller (but soon to grow) ones in place of
them. (It was "experimental" in that the 2.5 kernels weren't supposed to be a
part of any distribution. It eventually grew into the more mature 2.6.)

------
grosales
Wonder how you can use the word "penguin" as a curse word...

~~~
jacquesm
Besides some penguins being subjected to imprisonment in
arch/sparc64/kernel/smp.c I can't find anything that would qualify.

------
_ck_
Is that related to <http://www.osnews.com/story/19266/WTFs_m>

(could have sworn that was on xkcd but I guess not)

